# Thinking of moving to Mallorca. Help?



## destiny26 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello-this is my first post. 

My partner spent a lot of his childhood in Puerto Pollensa (all his family shared a villa) and has always wanted to move to Mallorca when the time's 'right'.

He has been there 6 times in the last 4 years on holiday and still maintains he wants to live there.

So, my head is basically spinning....

I have a 5 year old daughter and I am really concerned about the dispution to her life. I've been told that she will hate it and that it will be a huge culture shock for her. (We are planning to to move in a few years, in order to save money up and also learn Spanish LOL)

Anyone have any advice? If she moves over to mallorca aged 8-10 will it be a nightmare?
Also, SCHOOLS????
I have been on the internet lookng at International Schools which I've heard might be a nice, safe way to educate her (she will be with other UK kids...etc). 

However, I want Mallorca to be my home and so want her to have a Spanish education and upbringing ideally want her to go to a 'native' school (hopefully by the time we get there her Spanish will be pretty good).

Anyone know of any decent private or state schools? (International schools are soooo expensive. There's no way we could afford 4000 euros per year so I think they've been ruled out)

Sorry for such a long post and so many questions. Tbh, this is my biggest concern at the moment (along with housing, jobs, missing everyone...LOL ).

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant really help you as I live on the mainland, but I have been to Puerto Pollensa on holiday many times and love it there! In fact that probably would have been my first choice, but my OH didnt think there would be many job opportunities there.

As for schools, I wouldnt worry about state schools, they're fine and you'll probably find there will be a good few british kids already there. International schools are great if you're planning to return to the UK as they keep with the Britsh curriculum, but if you're planning to stay in Spain, then the best way to help your daughter to intergrate and speak spanish is to send her to state school. At her age she'll pick the language up in no time and will make friends without a doubt. kids of that age find everything an adventure as long as mum and dad are there, she'll accepte her surroundings - its probably just as daunting starting a uk school!!! So dont worry about her. Theres bound to be other english mums at the school gate who you will make friends with and before you know it you'll be "in"!! Maybe you need to take a visit with a view to how YOU would feel if you lived there.

Jo


----------



## destiny26 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks JoJo

One of the main reason we want to live in Spain is for a better life for my daughter. There are no decent schools in our area, kids roaming the streets smashing cars, teenage mums everywhere...etc  


I think a state school is the way forward (I'd love her to go to a little catholic village school with white walls, but this is just pure fantasy ). Don't think an International School would be right for us.

I am nervous you're right 

I have only ever lived in the UK and the thought of living in a foreign country is a little nerve racking. It's the languge thing. Do you speak Spanish?

But then, I have a Romanian friend who hardly spoke any English when she moved her 7 years ago and is now totally fluent. 

We are all getting Spanish lessons as my partner and I would like to get 'normal' jobs over there. (he's an engineer at an airport and I'm in HR) So I'm sure it will be ok by the time we get there. i just really want to be able to speak Spanish when I'm there.

We are planning a recce in October/November to have a visit with a purpose. See where we fancy, look at the houses, schools...etc

Thanks again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

destiny26 said:


> Thanks JoJo
> 
> 
> 
> I have only ever lived in the UK and the thought of living in a foreign country is a little nerve racking. It's the languge thing. Do you speak Spanish?


I dont speak very much spanish - yet, but I'm learning fast. I have lessons once a weekish and I always make a point of trying to speak spanish at every opportunity. I like it when the spanish person I'm trying to talk to helps me - its a learning curve.

Now, here an interesting one. when I need someone to speak spanish on my behalf and it needs to be right, I take my friends 13 yo daughter with me. she came to Spain, speaking no spanish at all when she was 7, she was "thrown in the deepend" and sent to a state school where she was the only english child. She is now so fluent, the spanish dont even know that she's english - in fact her Spanish is better than her english!


Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

destiny26 said:


> I have a 5 year old daughter and I am really concerned about the dispution to her life. I've been told that she will hate it and that it will be a huge culture shock for her. (We are planning to to move in a few years, in order to save money up and also learn Spanish LOL) Anyone have any advice? If she moves over to mallorca aged 8-10 will it be a nightmare?


Certainly she'd be better off starting NOW than in a few years. 

As for schools - if you want a state school - you will be allocated a place in a school that covers where you live. There is a chance however that is NOT the closest one to you- this is important to remember. It's now an issue that the TV stations are reporting.

As it happens I've been talking with the Town Councillor where I work who looks after education. As part of the integration process they have a process whereby immigrant children receive special schooling for a while until they're conversant with school Spanish - i.e. will understand teachers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> As it happens I've been talking with the Town Councillor where I work who looks after education. As part of the integration process they have a process whereby immigrant children receive special schooling for a while until they're conversant with school Spanish - i.e. will understand teachers.



Will that happen where I live?? cos my 11yo daughter is just about to start state school having just left the International school she was at??


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there,

I am not expert on these things, but I would also suggest that the earlier you move the better for your child, as he/she will pick up the language much quicker/better.

Good luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am not expert on these things, but I would also suggest that the earlier you move the better for your child, as he/she will pick up the language much quicker/better.
> 
> Good luck



Yes, I'd agree with that too - I feel I left it a bit late with my two, my son had just turned 13yo and my daughter was 10yo when we moved here

Jo


----------



## destiny26 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I think thats why I've been concerned. 

I would rather go now when she is 5 because of the language issue. The younger the child the quicker they pick thngs up...etc.
I have also read about a study done on children that says the best age to move abroad with little one's is either under 3 or between the ages of 6-8.

My OH doesn't envisage us going a few years yet which I dont think is the best option (unless he managed to bag himself a brilliant job which allowed us to pay for an international school ).

She is getting Spanish lessons now but its not the same as living and breathing Spanish....


----------



## destiny26 (Sep 9, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Certainly she'd be better off starting NOW than in a few years.
> 
> As for schools - if you want a state school - you will be allocated a place in a school that covers where you live. There is a chance however that is NOT the closest one to you- this is important to remember. It's now an issue that the TV stations are reporting.
> 
> As it happens I've been talking with the Town Councillor where I work who looks after education. As part of the integration process they have a process whereby immigrant children receive special schooling for a while until they're conversant with school Spanish - i.e. will understand teachers.


Thats interesting Chris-the school situation sounds similar to the UK in terms of not just being able to attend the nearest one.

I like the idea of kids receiving 'special' schooling. I would also get her a tutor for outside school. But hopefully, fingers crossed her Spanish will be better than mine by the time we get there.


----------



## tammie1703 (Sep 4, 2008)

My family and i are also looking at moving next year,we have been planning Teneife for 4 years now and i am having MAJOR reservations. We are now looking at the mainland and funny enough also considering Mallorca too! But for us the mainland is more inviting just due to the fact it is much bigger and isn't a island (i see more job opporitunities for the kids when older! It gives us more options for what we want as a family, but with regards to schools you won't be the only mum panicking! I have been planning a move as i said now for 4 years and i have a 8,6 and 4 year old and still havn't made my mind up yet! You will no when you visit the schools 

Good luck with everything and your daughter is young enough even if you move in a few years to adapt to the language but i think the younger she is the quicker she will learn


----------



## destiny26 (Sep 9, 2008)

tammie1703 said:


> My family and i are also looking at moving next year,we have been planning Teneife for 4 years now and i am having MAJOR reservations. We are now looking at the mainland and funny enough also considering Mallorca too! But for us the mainland is more inviting just due to the fact it is much bigger and isn't a island (i see more job opporitunities for the kids when older! It gives us more options for what we want as a family, but with regards to schools you won't be the only mum panicking! I have been planning a move as i said now for 4 years and i have a 8,6 and 4 year old and still havn't made my mind up yet! You will no when you visit the schools
> 
> Good luck with everything and your daughter is young enough even if you move in a few years to adapt to the language but i think the younger she is the quicker she will learn


hi Tammie

Daunting isn't it?

I think your right. if we're gonna do it-we should just bite the bullett and go.

Thinking about it, there are loads of forein kids my LO's primary school (its a very good school-one of the few in Southampton-close to the University so a lot of students/professors kids go there) and they all manage. 

God knows about work tbh, my OH is adament he will only move to Mallorca- he is hoping he can get work at Palma airport. If not, then I dont know/
He would've done building work in the winter (not anymore ) and been a doorman in the summer eek but those aren't really an option anymore with credit crunch...etc

Do you kow what part of Mallorca you fancy? 

Good luck-let me know how you get on.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

destiny26 said:


> hi Tammie
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about it, there are loads of forein kids my LO's primary school (its a very good school-one of the few in Southampton-close to the University s



You live in Southampton??? Thats where my husbands business is - phase 3 hifi. Our house in the UK is in Worthing - small world!!

Jo


----------



## tammie1703 (Sep 4, 2008)

jojo said:


> You live in Southampton??? Thats where my husbands business is - phase 3 hifi. Our house in the UK is in Worthing - small world!!
> 
> Jo


I noticed that to Jo took you long enough to noticed!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tammie1703 said:


> I noticed that to Jo took you long enough to noticed!!!


I know, I didnt read it properly until just now lol!!

Jo


----------



## destiny26 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> You live in Southampton??? Thats where my husbands business is - phase 3 hifi. Our house in the UK is in Worthing - small world!!
> 
> Jo


LOL innit just?

Then you won't blame me for wanting to leave LOL you know what its like there


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Will that happen where I live?? cos my 11yo daughter is just about to start state school having just left the International school she was at??


Jo - go and find the councillor responsible. Remember this is a POLITICAL post - and if rules have to be bent they CAN sign authorisations although it will normally require the Mayors.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> You live in Southampton??? Thats where my husbands business is - phase 3 hifi. Our house in the UK is in Worthing - small world!!
> Jo


And I was raised down the road in Wimborne!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> And I was raised down the road in Wimborne!



Good grief, anyone else from the south coast of England here LOL???????

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Destiny - Interesting your LONG TERM thoughts. As an aside (and I know it's only ONE example) -I've a mate in the northern UK whose ex ran off to the Canaries and took their daughter (not 100% above board). The little girl eventually ran back to her father as her mum basically hit the bottle. 

One of the things she has told him since getting back is that the older kids there were all very worried about their futures. She was happy about the climate - but I get the feeling that she experience hunger in the sun - and opted for full tummy despite the cold. 

Extreme I know - but I sort of understand your concerns.

Jo - I know a guy from Andover here too - but he's set to go to the States. And a mate in Poole who'll be here (nr Gib) once he sells his house. He had planned to be here in January this year.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Jo - I know a guy from Andover here too - but he's set to go to the States. And a mate in Poole who'll be here (nr Gib) once he sells his house. He had planned to be here in January this year.


There seems to be a huge ammount from from "up north" Lancashire, Manchester, Liverpool etc in my area!

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> There seems to be a huge ammount from from "up north" Lancashire, Manchester, Liverpool etc in my area! Jo


 Mmmm - Now I'm biased as I left the UK for Germany because I did not want to live in that part of the UK either. 

My job was being relocated to just south of Manchester - I went to Mannheim instead. I would have gone anyway, though. I know the area you mention too, as my parents are from the North (North Cheshire). Actually where I'd have been sent was 5miles from the farm my uncle then had.

But I have to be very honest, Jo. I'd be happy now to live close to where my parents are (Wimborne) - assuming I had income. I actually have more friends there now than when I left. My brother is still there too - happily unemployed.


----------



## Raffer (May 30, 2008)

take you daughter asap south west mallorca there are alot of good state schools some small which would help her alot more attention on learning the language closer friends etc. I know of one in calvia where i used to live and im getting back out there in march 09 i too am fed up with, if you daughter went now she would be speaking spanish very quickly alot quicker than if you were to learn at an intense level in the uk


----------

